
Show HN: We wrote a career review of being a web designer - robertwiblin
https://80000hours.org/career-guide/top-careers/profiles/web-designer/
======
robertwiblin
It fits into our recommender that customises your suggested career based on
information about you: [https://80000hours.org/career-guide/career-
recommender/](https://80000hours.org/career-guide/career-recommender/)

Let us know if this is, or would have, been useful to you, and how it could be
better.

We'll be discussing actively in the comments (here or on the page) for the
next few hours.

------
brudgers
This appears to be more of a blog post than something that the HN community
can 'try out' or 'play with' in the spirit of the "Show HN" guidelines.

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

